# Getting Logged Out



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Only started happening from Jan 5th, found I was logged out from the forum despite having automatically logon set. Couldn't logon at all with my account for 30 mins and then it worked. Ever since though I automatically get logged off after a short period of time.

Tried deleting all the TTForum cookies and starting again but still loggin me out after a certain time period of inactivity. Any ideas?


----------

